# αεροπλάνο



## ManPaisa

I'd greatly appreciate it if someone could give me the etymology of the term αεροπλάνο.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Probo

Hola: Del griego clásico πλανάω : "andar errante, vagar";  ἀήρ: "aire, atmósfera (especialmente las capas bajas)". "Que viaja por el aire". Espero haberte ayudado. Saludos.


----------



## Cynastros

ManPaisa said:


> I'd greatly appreciate it if someone could give me the etymology of the term αεροπλάνο.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Airplane, = that which travels in the air.  planos, planets,  etc.

Ησύχιος .<Ηεροφοίτις  Ερινύς > η εν αέρι φοιτώσα, η αέρα ημφιεσμένη, ή αοράτως φοιτώσα, ή *αεροπλάνος*.. 

Ομόρριζα  , πλάνος , πλανήτης , απλανής , περιπλάνηση, ηερόπλαγκτος κ.α.
  Αεροπλάνο , = αυτό που ταξιδεύει [πλανάται]στον αέρα


----------



## ManPaisa

Thank you both.

The reason I asked is that English and French dictionaries state that the word _aeroplane_ was coined by Joseph Pline in the 19th century and that the _plane_ part comes from the Latin _planus_, which did not derive from the Greek:


> *aeroplane* - 1866, from Fr. aéroplane (1855), from Gk. aero- "air" + stem of Fr. planer "to soar," from L. planus "level, flat" (see plane (1)). Originally in ref. to surfaces (such as the protective shell casings of beetles' wings); meaning "heavier than air flying machine" first attested 1873, probably an independent Eng. coinage (see airplane).
> *plane (1)* "flat surface," 1604, from L. plantum "flat surface," properly neut. of adj. planus "flat, level, plain, clear," from PIE *pla-no- (cf. Lith. plonas "thin;" Celtic *lanon "plain;" perhaps also Gk. pelanos "sacrificial cake, a mixture offered to the gods, offering (of meal, honey, and oil) poured or spread"), suffixed form of base *pele- "to spread out, broad, flat" (cf. O.C.S. polje "flat land, field," Rus. polyi "open;" O.E., O.H.G. feld, M.Du. veld "field"). Fig. sense is attested from 1850. The verb meaning "soar, glide on motionless wings" is first recorded 1611, from M.Fr. planer (16c.), from L. planum on notion of bird gliding with flattened wings. Of boats, etc., "to skim over the surface of water" it is first found 1913.





> Mot forgé par Joseph Pline (voir 1re attest. 1855; à remarquer que le créateur du mot n'en fournit pas d'explication linguistique), composé de l'élément _aéro-_ et d'un second élément qui en raison de l'importance donnée au syntagme « forme plane » p. oppos. à l'aérostat sphérique (voir _Brevet d'invention_ ds GUILB. _loc. cit._) est prob. l'adj. _plan._ Forme fém. de _-plane_ prob. due à la relation avec _forme_ (voir _Brevet_), le genre masc. du mot entier résultant du rapport d'oppos. avec _aérostat_ (GUILB., _op. cit.,_ p. 118).


Was* αεροπλάνο  * a coincidental coinage in modern Greek?  Or did the word come from Ancient Greek?  Or did it derive from either the French or the English terms?

Confused.


----------



## Probo

Hola: Perdón por contestar en castellano, pero no estoy en condiciones de hacerlo en inglés, mucho menos en griego moderno.
La verdad es que no entiendo muy bien el interés por saber la etimología de un neologismo. Me explico: desde Saussure, sabemos muy bien que el signo lingüístico es inmotivado; es decir, es una convención y llamamos a las cosas como las llamamos igual que las podríamos llamar de cualquier otra forma. Dicho esto, está claro que quien inventó esta palabra la llamó de esta manera igual que la pudo haber llamado de cualquier otra.
La etimología en las palabras llamadas "patrimoniales" así como en las llamadas "cultismos" es esencial, pero en los neologismos, que son palabras inventadas, es irrelevante. Si la persona que la inventa tiene formación lingüística buscará unos elementos formantes que ayuden a la comprensión rápida de la nueva palabra y una fácil adaptación fonética a las lenguas modernas.
Dicho esto, si al inventor de "aeroplano" se le ocurrió esta palabra por sus conocimientos de las lenguas clásicas y la etimología es la que te hemos dicho, pues fenomenal.
Pero si la etimología es la que sugieren las fuentes que tú citas, pues también fenomenal; sólo que en este caso el acuñador del término habría demostrado una significativa ignorancia de los métodos de formación de neologismos y una alarmante ignorancia del Latín. Pero, insisto, si a él que la inventa le parece bien, yo no tengo nada que objetar.
Pero aquí se da otro hecho curioso: esta raíz del verbo πλανάω es muy famosa porque es de donde procede nada menos que "planeta" que significa, más o menos, "que va errante" y cualquier filólogo la relacionaría sin dudarlo con "aeroplano". Así que podemos decir (si tus fuentes están en lo cierto y no nosotros) que los dioses de la Filología han escrito derecho con líneas torcidas, porque una palabra forjada con una etimología un tanto disparatada ha acabado por encontrar una etimología perfecta. 
Por último, me cuesta creer que alguien se atreva a lanzar un neologismo sin tener idea de cómo se hace y no creo que fuera el caso de Pline, de manera que sigo inclinándome por mi primera imprensión. Lo de realcionarlo con "planum" tiene más pinta de "etimología popular" que otra cosa. Por desgracia, sólo nos ´podría sacar de dudas el propio Pline, quien no creo que esté, lamentablemente, en condiciones de hacerlo. Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Gracias mil, Probo, por tan detallada respuesta.


----------



## Cynastros

_Was* αεροπλάνο  * a coincidental coinage in modern Greek? Or did the word come from Ancient Greek? Or did it derive from either the French or the English terms?_

as long as that word is the ancient dictionary of Hesychius then it is absolutely certain that , are GREEK word. 
 century  A.D 5  Hesychius , ETA 200  <Ηεροφοίτις  Ερινύς > η εν αέρι φοιτώσα, η αέρα ημφιεσμένη, ή αοράτως φοιτώσα, ή *αεροπλάνος*.. 
how can someone have  invent ? something that already exists  ?


----------



## Probo

Cynastros said:


> as long as that word is the ancient dictionary of Hesychius then it is absolutely certain that , are GREEK word.
> century A.D 5 Hesychius , ETA 200 <Ηεροφοίτις Ερινύς > η εν αέρι φοιτώσα, η αέρα ημφιεσμένη, ή αοράτως φοιτώσα, ή *αεροπλάνος*..
> how can someone have invent something that exists ?


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Cynastros : El Greek-English Lexicon de Liddell&Scott recoge esta palabra en los mismos términos que dice Cynastros: Me temo que la palabra es griega y bien griega en todos sus componentes y que buscar raíz latina y mucho menos francesa es, definitivamente, un error. Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Thank you, Cynastros y Probo. This is what Joseph Pline wrote when he 'coined' the French word:


> * Adj. et subst.* 1855, 12 juin, aéron. « (qui applique un) système de navigation aérienne basé sur la notion de forme plane par opposition à la notion d'aérostat ordinaire sphérique » (_Brevet d'invention_ déposé par Joseph Pline no 23 774, _Mémoire descriptif du brevet,_ cité par GUILB. _Aviat._ 1965, p. 117 : Sous le titre d'*aéroplane,* j'apporte une _nouvelle disposition aéronautique_ ayant pour objet de former des navires aériens plus faciles à diriger que ceux proposés jusqu'à ce jour [...] D'après cette comparaison des différences qui existent entre la forme d'un navire *aéroplane* et celle d'un aérostat ordinaire, on comprend que cette forme plane, horizontale et tranchante puisse être entraînée dans une direction voulue par des hélices ou organes propulseurs avec beaucoup plus de facilité que les aérostats _sphériques..._).


Source.

I wonder what the ancient Greeks meant by _*αεροπλάνο.  *_I'm sure it wasn't what we use the term for today.


----------



## Forero

Maybe it has two etymologies, depending on the meaning.

Doesn't Greek for "airplane", the machine, have the accent on the first omicron?

I don't see what flatness has to do with flying. It would make sense to me if _aeroplane_, like _hydroplane_ for water, originally referred to skimming on air.


----------



## ManPaisa

Forero said:


> I don't see what flatness has to do with flying.



It refers to the shape of the [surface of the] vessel, as opposed to the round shape of the aerostats.


----------



## Cynastros

ManPaisa said:


> It refers to the shape of the [surface of the] vessel, as opposed to the round shape of the aerostats.


    είναι σαφές, ότι για το πρώτο συνθετικό της λέξης ,  ισχύει το ,  ΑΕΡΟ = air . 
_Clearly, the first component of the word, __ΑΗΡ__ = air._
_το δεύτερο , *ΠΛ*ΑΝΟ  προέρχεται απο τη λέξη , *πλ*όος και *πλ*οίον     __as  __in__  ancient__ Greek__, __and__  so__far__._
_ The second shot comes from the word, _*ΠΛ*_ΟΙΟΝ__=ship_
*nav*al port = *ναύ*σταθμος , Navigable =*πλ*εύσις,  *nav*igator* = **πλ*οηγός , *πλ*οίον , *πλ*όος ,*πλ*ούς, 
  airship = αερό*πλ*οιον, spaceship = διαστημό*πλ*οιον, ναύς = *πλ*οίο, ναύτης, κοσμοναύτης , αστροναύτης= ο εργαζόμενος επι του *πλ*οίου
*Πλοίον**-**Ναύς**- nafs* = ship, 
*ναύτ*ης =sailor, cosmo*naut*, astro*naut* = traveler  by boat,  or worker on board .
[the word 'aerostat' , it not has to do with the shape or form, but with that can stand in the air]
  [hopes to help somewhat in this case]


----------



## ManPaisa

Thank you, Cynastros, for your response.


----------

